# control de 4 motores por el puerto paralelo



## ferfila20 (Feb 23, 2006)

tengo una mano robotica que utiliza 4 motores dc y lo quiero controlar por el puerto paralelo 
¿alguien me puede a ayudar?

por favor ayudenme


----------



## zidaemon (Feb 25, 2006)

Desconosco que lenguaje utilizas.. C auque rudimentario... es muy eficiente...en www.paginasprodigy.como/zidaemon hay información del LPT desde como sacar datos hasta meter


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

si sabes de visual basic te puedo ayudar recuerda q por el paralelo solo puedes sacar 5 volt a tengo un programita q puede servir dime si sabes vb y te lo envio


----------



## gon_pacheco (Abr 1, 2008)

HOla!

Quiero saber que tan factible es ponerle a un robot cuatro motores uno para cada llanta, mi problema real esta en el control de estos para realizar los giros? Alguien ya hizo esto antes! Agradezco mucho su ayuda!

Sé programacion en C. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2008)

Quieren controlar los motores por el LPT, idependientemente del lenguaje en el que lo quieran programar, es indispensable que al menos nos muestren un diagrama de la circuiteria que emplean, para poder ayudarlos.

Saludos


----------



## mario90210 (Oct 18, 2008)

hola

me intereso lo del programa en visual basic en el que puedes controlar un cervomotor por medio del cable paralelo me gustaria que me ayudaras 

gracias


----------



## jokelnice (Nov 19, 2008)

si estamos hablando de control con puerto paralelo o cualquier otro puerto te recomiendo labview


----------



## OptimusTronic (Nov 20, 2008)

yo tambien recomiendo labview, porque es mas interactivo y facil de entender requiere menos tiempo debido a que gran parte de la "programacion" no es escrita sino que trata de "programar" con iconos graficos.

saludos.


----------

